# aktive Gilde für D3 gesucht



## MaraxuS (23. April 2012)

Moin.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer aktiven D3 Gilde.
Ich habe einigermaßen aktiv D2 LoD gespielt und spiele aktuell WoW - mit einigen Pausen - seit closed Beta.
Grundsätzlich bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Gilde mit TS, Forum, etc.

Zu mir: Ich bin jenseits der 20 und beruflich und im privaten RL aktiv. Wenn ich online bin, geht es mir darum möglichst effizient und mit viel Spaß an die Sache ran zu gehen.
Zum Release von D3 habe ich Urlaub genommen und durchaus auf der Suche nach einer Gemeinschaft, mit der ich die Zeit und die nachfolgenden Wochen aktiv gestalten kann.

Ich habe jetzt am Beta-WE alle Klassen gespielt. Voraussichtlich wird's nen Baba oder Monk. Sollte es in späteren Schwierigkeitsstufen notwendig werden, bin ich gern bereit in Richtung Tank / Heiler zu equipen/skillen.

Irgendwelche Vorschläge oder Anregungen?

Gruß, Marax.


----------



## floppydrive (23. April 2012)

Schau dich mal bei Gilde Gothic um wir haben auch nen D3 Bereich - http://www.gilde-gothic.de/vb/forumdisplay.php?56-Diablo-III


----------



## he4dh4ntrz (26. April 2012)

Hey,

leicht verspätet melde auch ich mich mal zu Wort: 

Schau doch mal auf http://www.r3v-clan.net vorbei - wir haben unseren Clan nun auch auf Diablo 3 erweitert. Momentan haben wir eine Spieleranzahl von knapp 13 D3-Spielern.. ich hoffe, dass wir den ein oder anderen buffed'ler bei uns begrüßen dürfen! 
Alternativ kannst du dir vorher auch unseren Werbethread anschauen. 



LG
Flo | he4dh4ntrz


----------



## tbrSoulslayer (12. Mai 2012)

Moin moin,

kurz du deiner Suche  MaraxuS, ich leite einen engagierten D3 Clan The Butchers Revenge. Wir sind derzeit 40 Mitglieder, haben einen werbefreien TS2 wie TS3 Server und eine gut besuchte Internetseite.

Wenn du ab Dienstag nicht alleine spielen möchtest, schau doch einfach bei uns vorbei und registriere dich auf der Internetseite.

Mit starkem Gruß


Soulslayer


----------



## Nightalb (13. Mai 2012)

MaraxuS schrieb:


> ..bin ich gern bereit in Richtung Tank / Heiler zu equipen/skillen.



lustig


----------

